# So the #1 naugthy of 2012 is...



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok now that many newspapers, websites, etc are making their "worst and naughtiest" list (like movies, actors, etc)


I guess in pet food diamond is definitely most be the "naughtiest" of 2012 wit their recalls and making pets and they owners sick.

They did angered many owners too, mostly the ones that spent a lot of time researching for info on pet foods, the owners who thought they could trust them, but wit the recalls and the illness cases all that trust was shattered when we found out about the reports that the FDA made when they went into their facilities and they showed all what was really happening there.


They really make fell like a fool everyone who had purshased their products, and make them regret every time they got a bag or talked nice about their products.


Also when we found out they were making food for other companies but they were covering this fact.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd say the #1 naughty are the dog treats that are killing dogs, which btw, are STILL being carried on many shelves of discount, pet, and grocery stores. Grrrrr.....


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Georgiapeach said:


> I'd say the #1 naughty are the dog treats that are killing dogs, which btw, are STILL being carried on many shelves of discount, pet, and grocery stores. Grrrrr.....


Wow, they are still at retail? wish are the companies?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Or the FDA itself for allowing the treats to be sold despite the overwhelming evidence. And the fact that the Diamond plants must have been pretty bad way before those reports were made public. Not saying that Diamond or the other manufacturers get off scott free in my book of course, it's more the fact that how can the regulating body allow them to get away with it for so long, no matter how many pets are sick or dying.


----------



## bubba121605 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Wow, they are still at retail? wish are the companies?


I know Waggin Tails was one of the treats killing many pets not sure of the others but they were all made in china.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd REALLY like to know which dog jerky brands are safe. I really want to be able to buy it again but don't know which ones are okay. I used to buy dogswell but have been told those are suspected of causing illness.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> I'd REALLY like to know which dog jerky brands are safe. I really want to be able to buy it again but don't know which ones are okay. I used to buy dogswell but have been told those are suspected of causing illness.


At this point I wouldn't buy ANY jerky treats. You could always buy a cheap dehydrator on CL and just make your own.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> I'd REALLY like to know which dog jerky brands are safe. I really want to be able to buy it again but don't know which ones are okay. I used to buy dogswell but have been told those are suspected of causing illness.


Blue Buffalo is actually still safe. They're the only one I know of although I'm sure there are more. They had a statement earlier in the year on their website that said they were not affected by the chicken jerky. It was on the site as a banner like thing though so I can't link to it. 

This is another statement from last year. 
The Facts About Blue Buffalo Chicken Jerky Treats


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> At this point I wouldn't buy ANY jerky treats. You could always buy a cheap dehydrator on CL and just make your own.


This is exactly what I do.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Equally as bad is Canidae promoting a world class plant that actually doesn't make much food of any kind. Diamond and American Nutrition still make almost all the food.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I nominate Chips, for mauling my favorite slippers. aaaarrrrrg!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> I nominate Chips, for mauling my favorite slippers. aaaarrrrrg!



Is he a Toller? I have been meaning to ask.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I won't feed any type of jerky treats, either, just from the news. I do see the brand that's been killing dogs at PetSmart, too. I don't understand why they would keep them, although they have been putting them on clearance.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Is he a Toller? I have been meaning to ask.


Chips is the JRT cross.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Grey said:


> I won't feed any type of jerky treats, either, just from the news. I do see the brand that's been killing dogs at PetSmart, too. I don't understand why they would keep them, although they have been putting them on clearance.


Same wit me, I haven't gotten any since the first reports happened.

Now that I looked into the web, I saw in the stores here those who are involved in killing dogs, they are the waggin train right?

They are also others called dingo, but I don't want to risk it.




DaViking said:


> I nominate Chips, for mauling my favorite slippers. aaaarrrrrg!


LOL!



DaViking said:


> Chips is the JRT cross.


Wow, he does look like a toller in you avatar, what's his weight? is he mixed wit a type of spaniel?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Same wit me, I haven't gotten any since the first reports happened.
> 
> Now that I looked into the web, I saw in the stores here those who are involved in killing dogs, they are the waggin train right?
> 
> ...


The avatar is a Toller, that's correct. That's "Gillie"


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

DaViking said:


> The avatar is a Toller, that's correct. That's "Gillie"


I see :tape: I thought that was the dog they were talking before.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well sorry mods.....................I blame the government, for letting poison after poison to be shipped from China. Ok I know some of it is from here. But seems like the worst stuff is coming in from China.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Wow, they are still at retail? wish are the companies?











Should get larger if you click on it.

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary...m295445.htm#Types_of_Jerky_Pet_Treat_Products


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> View attachment 8693
> 
> 
> Should get larger if you click on it.
> ...


Thank you for the help, is very informative.

Wow I have see 3 of those products at retail here  no way there are going to get near to my little poodle.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

If you raw feeding make your own treats. I get little pieces of liver and place it in a cookie sheet. Cover & freeze it. When it is freeze, move it to a Zip-lock ( I use the snack size bags) I keep it freeze and it is what I use for snacks. My dogs love it! Cheap and healthy. You can also use it, even if you not raw feeding BTW.


----------

